# Honda S2000: First Photoshoot



## xPhantom

Decided to finally take some pictures of my S2000 after putting wheels and coilovers on it.

I also decided to do this whole shoot using the 50mm and the 10.5mm fisheye... not bad, in my opinion.




















































*full set: Honda S2000 - a set on Flickr*


----------



## boogschd

schmexxy looking car

3,7 & 8 for me

some of em look like there are poles sticking out of the car


----------



## eric-holmes

Are those Volks? Very nice.


----------



## Brian L

Well for me I don't like the backgrounds. When I see a sports car I want to see in a city with lights, or a parking structure. Think of some better backgrounds and do more pictures man. Night time day time mess all around. As far as these pictures go exposure and all that stuff good job on. Nice ride too by the way.


----------



## Jankster

such a clean s2k. well done man


----------



## John Sampson

I dig the wheel nuts!


----------



## HoboSyke

Maybe lose the camera bag and clatter in the interior next time, clean S2000!!!


----------



## skiboarder72

Love the interior shot with the fisheye, other than that... the pictures aren't bad, they just aren't striking. 

I would see if you can come up with some more original locations other than streets and parking lots, we see cars there all the time so it's nothing new!


----------



## Dominantly

I love the use of the fisheye......


----------

